# Looking for a safe-t-track differential



## skapegoat (Nov 5, 2008)

The phs docs for may car say it is a ra III with a safe-t-track rear end, so I looked over the internet a little to find one and can't find anything. Someone put the rear end from a venturi or something in my car. I'm going to swap it for the 70 grand prix rear end setting behind my shop but it isn't safe-t-track. Is there anyone rebuilding them or has old ones laying around?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Try Jim Mitschke in Ohio: J.D. Race & Restoration
[email protected]

Tell him Vic referred you. He built my GTO 3.55 rear end, and a buddy of mines for his '68. He shipped mine as well. OUTSTANDING workmanship and he warrants them. He sent me pictures all during the build process. Jim will treat you right.


----------

